# DREAM: New Year! 2011!



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

DREAM: New Year! Fight For Japan: Genki Desu Ka Omisoko 2011
Date: Dec 31, 2011
Location: Saitama, Japan
Venue: Saitama Super Arena
Broadcast: HDNet













​
Fight Card:



> Fedor Emelianenko vs. Satoshi Ishii
> Ryo Chonan vs. Hayato "Mach" Sakurai
> Champ Shinya Aoki vs. Satoru Kitaoka (for lightweight title)
> Yuichiro Nagashima vs. Katsunori Kikuno (mixed-rules bout)
> ...





> A trio of bouts has been added to next month's year-end "DREAM: New Year! 2011" event.
> 
> In a featured bout, Hayato Sakurai (35-12-2 MMA, 4-4 DREAM) takes on fellow welterweight veteran Ryo Chonan (20-12 MMA, 1-0 DREAM).
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/26159/dre...i-vs-chonan-bantamweight-grand-prix-semis.mma


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So Fedors going against a 4-1-1 guy?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Rauno said:


> So Fedors going against a 4-1-1 guy?


I would rather he fights the break dancing Brock instead of a 5th dan black belt in Judo and a BJJ Black belt.They have to sign the fight Ishii hasn't agreed to it yet.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> I would rather he fights the break dancing Brock instead of a 5th dan black belt in Judo and a BJJ Black belt.


I agree with that but Lesnar would have a name value where's his opponent does. That guy might be a tough opponent but to the regular fans it doesn't say much. 

Or is Ishii a big name in Japan?

Edit: This guy is only 24 and won a gold medal in the 2008 Olympic games. He might have a bright future ahead of him.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Or is Ishii a big name in Japan?
> 
> Edit: This guy is only 24 and won a gold medal in the 2008 Olympic games. He might have a bright future ahead of him.


Like you said he's 24 so even if he's not famous beating Fedor would be a great win for Ishii, i doubt that it will happen though. Kitaoka vs Aoki is going to be an insane match


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

beating fedor does nothing for you anymore, dan henderson a lhw ko'd him, bigfoot destroyed him, and werdum well im willing to believe that was a mistake but he still lost.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> beating fedor does nothing for you anymore, dan henderson a lhw ko'd him, bigfoot destroyed him, and werdum well im willing to believe that was a mistake but he still lost.


Yah beating Fedor in Japan on New Year's will do nothing for Ishii's career.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Yah beating Fedor in Japan on New Year's will do nothing for Ishii's career.


It would do very little, lhws beat him, one dimensional grapplers beat him, bigfoot who isn't that good beats him


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm sure if a Japanese fighter who's 4-1-1 beats Fedor Emelianenko in a Japanese event in NYE, he'd have his name all over the place.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I'm sure if a Japanese fighter who's 4-1-1 beats Fedor Emelianenko in a Japanese event in NYE, he'd have his name all over the place.


Yeah to people who are stupid enough to believe the guy will be good just for beating fedor.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

*Ishii Says Ready 4 Fedor New Years (video)*






It looks like this fight is going to happen so Fedor Submission (armbar) Round 2


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

No way in hell Ishii gets tapped Fedor by KO or dec Ishii by sub


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Tim Sylvia vs. Brett Rogers Set For Dream NYE Show Despite Jail Sentence for Rogers*



> Two big men looking to recapture some old glory are apparently scheduled to meet in Dream on December 31st. And one of them will practically be going straight from a jail cell to a ring to do it. Former UFC heavyweight champion Tim Sylvia is set to meet Brett Rogers. Heavy has the info:
> 
> Tim Sylvia and Brett Rogers will fight on Dream's New Year's Eve show at the Saitama Super Arena just north of Tokyo. Sources close to the negotiations on Wednesday confirmed the fight booking to Heavy.com. The fight has not yet been announced by Dream.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/12/...tt-rogers-set-for-dream-nye-show-despite-jail

Sylvia takes this. Rogers is a scrub...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I guess it's a big name fight huh.  Sylvia is taking this. 

How was Rogers a "big name" a few fights ago i'll never know.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Tim without a doubt is the better fighter, but Tim has a suspect chin and Rogers for all his lacks has power and a decent chin. Tim also has trouble if he can't use his reach to his fullest advantage (Tim will only be 3 inches taller). I'm calling the upset by Rogers first round 2nd minute by KO.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sylvia will submit Rogers in the first round. For all the hate Tim gets he uses his length well and despite not having a huge reach advantage here he knows how to use it and his opponent is used to being the bigger guy and has no idea how to deal with it. Secondly Sylvia is a pretty competent grappler and Rogers is well, not. Timmy also fights to win and doesn't get stupid so he will work from the outside, clinch up and take Rogers down, when they get up it will be to announce the winner Tim The Mainnac Sylvia!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> beating fedor does nothing for you anymore, dan henderson a lhw ko'd him, bigfoot destroyed him, and werdum well im willing to believe that was a mistake but he still lost.


 All those happened in the US though and its likely most were never seen by a majority of Japanese fans. I would bag to argue that recent losses aside beating Fedor in Japan still means a lot in Japan.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> All those happened in the US though and its likely most were never seen by a majority of Japanese fans. I would bag to argue that recent losses aside beating Fedor in Japan still means a lot in Japan.


Of course in Japan but Japan competition is now 2nd string to the US and Brazil by a mile now since Pride was closed so in worldwide view it does nothing significant for you, also I think it's a joke that m-1 want to play ball with zuffa now that fedors stock is worthless.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wait, where did you hear that M-1 Global is still trying to negotiate with Zuffa? Anyways I agree the talent in Japan isn't that good. But with Dream being a member of the One FC Alliance things could change a little, depends on how they run with it.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*Fedor Emelianenko vs Satoshi Ishii announced for New Year's Eve fight in DREAM*











> Fedor Emelianenko is about to do something he hasn't done in nearly seven years.
> 
> "The Last Emperor," who slammed the brakes on a three-fight losing streak with a unanimous decision victory over Jeff Monson last month in Moscow, Russia, will compete for the fourth time this calendar year by taking on Olympic Judo gold medalist Satoshi Ishii on DREAM's upcoming New Year's Eve fight card on Dec. 31, 2011, at the Saitama Super Arena in Saitama, Japan.
> 
> ...


*Source - MMAMANIA*


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

I hope he can finish 2011 with another W.

Needs 2-3 more fights with W(s) to get into the big house (UFC)


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Not just 'in the works' anymore:



> Fedor Emelianenko (32-4) is returning to Japan.
> 
> A long-rumored bout between the former PRIDE heavyweight champion and Olympic gold medalist Satoshi Ishii (4-1-1) is expected to headline a New Year's Eve event in Japan featuring two DREAM title bouts and the completion of the DREAM bantamweight tournament.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/26516/fedor-emelianenko-vs-satoshi-ishii-headlines-dream-new-year-2011.mma


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm very excited for Sylvia-Rogers and i feel bad about it.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Still fresh in my mind.









Will be an epic night of fights.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hold habits die hard.

Ready for Dynamite again though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Like I've said before I wonder if One FC is going to be involved. Anyways I wonder if Fedor is going to be better or worse then his fight with Monson. The rumored Sylvia fight is interesting though.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

oldfan said:


>


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So the Rogers-Sylvia fight is off, what a surprise.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Isn't Rogers back in jail anyways?


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Hell yes!!! Fedor will finish the year 2-2! 4x this year, he's doing what Jon Jones did this year activity wise.

Great card, can't wait :thumb02:


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Am I the only one guilty of wanting to see this fight? 

Some good things happening in Japan for the guys not heading to UFC (Sylvia/Rogers/Fedor/Moussasi/Aoki/ etc.)


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Big_Charm said:


> Am I the only one guilty of wanting to see this fight?
> 
> Some good things happening in Japan for the guys not heading to UFC (Sylvia/Rogers/Fedor/Moussasi/Aoki/ etc.)


I wanted to see it. 

The fight is off because Rogers can't go to Japan thereore Sylvia has been taken off the card as well.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Big_Charm said:


> Hell yes!!! Fedor will finish the year 2-2! 4x this year, *he's doing what Jon Jones did this year activity wise.*
> 
> Great card, can't wait :thumb02:


Well technically so is this guy.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Kazushi Sakuraba and Josh Barnett are going to ... wrestle... at the DREAM show:



> The lineup for "DREAM: New Year! 2011" continues to fill, and former UFC legend Josh Barnett (31-5) and MMA legend Kazushi Sakuraba (26-16-1) are among the latest additions to the year-end event.
> 
> DREAM executives recently announced both notables will take part in pro-wrestling contests, with Barnett facing Hideki Suzuki while Sakuraba and Katsuyori Shibata take on Shinichi Suzukawa and Atsushi Sawada in a tag-team affair.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/26615/jos...ro-wrestling-roles-at-dream-new-year-2011.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This reminds me more of the Inoki Bon Ba Ye shows put on in the early 2000s. That actually makes sense considering IGF's involvement. Anyways I wonder if Fedor is going to make more risks.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is the latest crazy addition:



> Former UFC heavyweight champion Tim Sylvia will face Jerome Le Banner in Japan.
> 
> DREAM officials recently announced the matchup for the year-ending "DREAM: New Year! 2011" event, but there's a catch: Sylvia and Le Banner won't meet in an MMA contest but rather a professional wrestling bout.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/26664/tim...ro-wrestling-match-at-dream-new-year-2011.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this is going to be an interesting New Years Even event. Though notice it's solely a Dream bout. I don't think K-1 is involved.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Aoki preparing for DREAM: Fight for Japan.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder if that's going to make a difference.


----------



## MADDSNIPER (Dec 28, 2006)

Jerome Le Banner vs. Tim Sylvia (pro-wrestling match)

interesting i guess, have either of these guys been in a pro wrestling match before?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Tim Sylvia has been in a prowrestling match before in the same promotion. Interestingly enough he faced off against Josh Barnett. As for Le Banner, I have no idea what he's done.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Fedor arrives in Japan


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Real sweet fight. Now Fedor has went back to Japan to fight crap opponents.

Look I respect the guy's Judo success. But this isn't Judo.

He is 4-1-1 and is coming off a draw with Paulo Filho at 205 lbs. He went 3 full rounds with Jerome Le Banner.

Not like Fedor has many options at this point. Should of took the UFC deal, while he was still a big deal.

I'll be rooting for Ishi, since he is the young fighter.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Real sweet fight. Now Fedor has went back to Japan to fight crap opponents.
> 
> Look I respect the guy's Judo success. But this isn't Judo.
> 
> ...


The problem is that he lost three in a row so I doubt that Dana will give him a good deal on the contract. That and Dana has to deal with Fedor's manager and we all know what happened the last time they tried to negotiate. Yea, Fedor won against Jeff Monson but when's the last time Jeff was relevant? Such a disaster of events that Fedor's been through recently.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nikkolai said:


> The problem is that he lost three in a row so I doubt that Dana will give him a good deal on the contract. That and Dana has to deal with Fedor's manager and we all know what happened the last time they tried to negotiate. Yea, Fedor won against Jeff Monson but when's the last time Jeff was relevant? Such a disaster of events that Fedor's been through recently.


Yea. It is a shame. That is the old saying though, you are as good as the people you surround yourself with. 

They should have taken the deal when the UFC offered a huge deal. At least, even after losses, he could still fight relevant fights.

I was never a huge Fedor fan, but his fights got me excited. Now its back to the dark ages of Fedors career. Basically can crushing expedition #2. I can no longer get excited to see him fight...or even care much. The Monson fight was terrible. Nothing excites me about this one either.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, he is basically trying to make a name for himself again by smashing cans. This is probably worse then Overeem before his UFC career. Now Fedor is back to freakshow status.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

I've always been a Fedor fan but other fans got out of control during his dominance and I became a closet fan because of them. I'm a true fan of his and I still watch his fights. No matter who he fights, at least Fedor brings it win or lose. I'd be content if he'd just retire if he can't get a deal with UFC.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone else watching this? Pretty good show on HDnet so far 2 fights in and wondering how long the insomnia will hold out after watching 5 hours of UFC they are doing the all night thing on DREAM. That wasn't pretty what happened to Tokoro, his best fight is on the ground but not in that fashion I guess you could say.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Anyone else watching this? Pretty good show on HDnet so far 2 fights in and wondering how long the insomnia will hold out after watching 5 hours of UFC they are doing the all night thing on DREAM. That wasn't pretty what happened to Tokoro, his best fight is on the ground but not in that fashion I guess you could say.


Hell yah i'm watching this lol Fernandes ripping it up


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Yusup Saadulaev Body Slam


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Slam, 4 slow punches, looks at the ref like 'What the hell are you waiting for?' Ref, 'oh yeah, fight over!'


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Slam, 4 slow punches, looks at the ref like 'What the hell are you waiting for?' Ref, 'oh yeah, fight over!'


Ref was mesmerized by the sick slam


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Slam, 4 slow punches, looks at the ref like 'What the hell are you waiting for?' Ref, 'oh yeah, fight over!'


haha. <punch....punch...punch....punch> "Are you aware he's not moving anymore?"

Ref: "He's fine"

....<punch> "dude..."

Ref: "GET OFF OF HIM. FIGHTS OVER!!"

What a pro.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lmao! Someone should gif his expression before and after that last hammerfist. Absolutely hilarious.


Also I'm only watching for the Tim Sylva-Jerome LeBanner pro wrestling match.



That said, if Banhuevos somehow manages to win yet another fight and beats Bibi to win the whole thing I'm boycotting Japanese MMA indeterminately.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> lmao! Someone should gif his expression before and after that last hammerfist. Absolutely hilarious.
> 
> 
> Also I'm only watching for the Tim Sylva-Jerome LeBanner pro wrestling match.
> ...


Damn it, im stuck at work missing the awesomeness that is a Japanese NYE show! Damn you 24hour fitness!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Where'd the MMA go? Heh, I know it is a multi sport show and they always do intermissions and show old fights.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Kickboxing is the worst.

At any rate, this is going to drag on too long and theres nothing really on this show worth staying up for, although the prospects of watching Tim Sylvia powerbomb Jerome LeBanner are pretty enticing...oh decisions.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I love the Japanese events and I love staying up to watch them live and feeling like the old Pride days, but for real, they take so god damn long. Nine hours is just insane, I always make it a mission to stay up and watch it all, but I always seem to fall asleep during the first intermission or during one of the K1 fights. I'm going to make it this year. :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Stay up all night dudes, it's Friday night what do you have to do tomorrow? Tomorrow night sure but you'll be up by then... Uh, probably. Crusher was awesome btw.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm still hanging around. I'm lurking around the web more then I'm watching though. Kawajiri did look great.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Is this for real? At least there are only 3 or 4 more of these before the last 3 mma fights. Wonder if Barnett will apply the brain buster skills in his fight with Cormier in some way?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

WTF Is this? Its real...but it's not...I guess it would make more sense if it wasn't mixed in with real fighting. It would be like having The Rock vs The Undertake between Diaz v Cerrone and Lesnar v Overeem...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

For real....what did I just watch...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol im just here for the Fedor fight. I have no interest seeing Tim Sylvia wrestle Lebanner.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

This event is just batshit crazy, a Dynamite event normally is, but this has taken things to the next level. The Kikuno-Nagashima fight was mental, the Pro Wrestling stuff is just weird, and some of the commentary has been baffling. Enjoying it though, how can you not love a crazy Japanese fighting event?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

That was some serious ground and pound. Im surprised they let i go that long. Good fight.


Now we are in for 3 wrestling matches -_-

Jerome Le Banner vs. Tim Sylvia (pro-wrestling match)
Peter Aerts vs. Kazuyuki Fujita (pro-wrestling match)
Atsushi Sawada and Shinichi Suzukawa vs. Kazushi Sakuraba and Katsuyori Shibata (pro-wrestling match)


Skyrim time lol




LMFAO

What did i just witness?? Tim Sylvia cant even fake fight good anymore lmao.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You know it's real because of a footprint? I knew it was fake when JLB survived being fallen on by Sylvia more than once.


----------



## kudoist (Dec 31, 2011)

This dream is turning into a nightmare that I want to wake up and get away from. 
Please stop punishing me with this pro wrestling garbage!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Bah I wish I was able to watch this


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

K R Y said:


> Bah I wish I was able to watch this


Careful what you wish for.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Finally real fighting again.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Finally real fighting again.


That's not what I'd consider real fighting from Inoue. Very disappointing performance, especially after looking so good against Uno in his last fight. Hopefully Aoki and Fedor will put on a show!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn that knee messed up his nose! :O


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

This RNC from Aoki is dragging on.

Edit: The commentary is terrible apart from Mike Schivello, who are the other two guys, it doesn't sound like Sefo?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Haha, FROM RUSSIA with love... FEDOR!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Damn I fell asleep, woke up just in time for Fedor. Yay!

Fedor is actually showing expression and better boxing. But he's clearly not the same as before Henderson and Werdum.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Fedor still looks pretty explosive.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Good night Irene.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Btw Fedor is like the new Anderson Silva, he drops grapplers but refuses to even engage them on the ground.....hmmmm he must see Werdum falling over and over again every time he sees someone go down.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

What a great win for Fedor. He just beat an MMA legend.

ha


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Damn I fell asleep, woke up just in time for Fedor. Yay!


I was put to sleep by the pro wrestling portion of the show and missed the last 3 :thumbsdown:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

What a strange like 20 hour card that was. I dvr'd it all, could barely watch any aside from Shinya and Fedor without being like...wtf is going on. Nice win for Fedor, if he racks off one or two more, i'd like to see him get another shot at a name.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Dude, this is Japan we are talking about. What do you honestly expect?


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not gonna say it... okay ill say it. How staged did that KO look?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That honestly looked like a temple shot knockout. People don't realize how easy it is to rock a person if you hit them square on the temple. This was certainly the case this time.


----------



## Coke (Mar 2, 2011)

Is the Josh Barnett vs Hideki Suzuki match fixed? 

Is the Jerome Le Banner vs Tim Sylvia fight under MMA rule? 
Why is JLB wearing boxing gloves while Tim Sylvia wears MMA glove?

And will we have a Josh Barnett Vs Fedor match anytime soon if Josh Defeats Daniel Cormier? And even if Josh loses against Daniel, I still wanna see him fight Fedor. Fedor and Josh's ages are almost identical anyways.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Coke said:


> Is the Josh Barnett vs Hideki Suzuki match fixed?
> 
> Is the Jerome Le Banner vs Tim Sylvia fight under MMA rule?
> Why is JLB wearing boxing gloves while Tim Sylvia wears MMA glove?
> ...


Huh?

Barnett v Suzuki and Le Banner v Sylvia were both pro wrestling matches. Did you miss that part of the card?


----------



## Coke (Mar 2, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> Huh?
> 
> Barnett v Suzuki and Le Banner v Sylvia were both pro wrestling matches. Did you miss that part of the card?


Why was Le Banner kicking Sylvia so hard if it was a pro wrestling match? Those were HARD kicks. 

Was Sylvia suppose to fight Brett Rogers in a real MMA fight?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Coke said:


> Why was Le Banner kicking Sylvia so hard if it was a pro wrestling match? Those were HARD kicks.
> 
> Was Sylvia suppose to fight Brett Rogers in a real MMA fight?


Rogers had to pull out due to some criminal issues. 

In Japan they actually make contact when they strike, they looked much harder then they were.


----------



## Coke (Mar 2, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> Rogers had to pull out due to some criminal issues.
> 
> In Japan they actually make contact when they strike, they looked much harder then they were.


I think Tim Sylvia purposely pretend to be hurt so the kick from Le Banner actually look real.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Coke said:


> I think Tim Sylvia purposely pretend to be hurt so the kick from Le Banner actually look real.


Yeah......that's what Pro Wrestling is......


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, though over in Japan it's more of a entertainment art. In America it's entertainment and only entertainment now. Though ironically Japanese prowrestling is actually from early American prowrestling.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fedor should just retire and do ***** or something.

What is the point of these pointless matches against guys who have no chance? Does he really enjoy training for fights that go 2 minutes and he doesn't break a sweat? 

There are no good HWs, or even decent HWs outside of the Zuffa banner. And we all know he isn't getting into the UFC. 

Maybe fight Sergei if he still isn't under SF contract?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Retirement would make sense and so would *****. Unfortunately I think he's thinking more in terms of money then sense. You know that M-1 Global will just give him cans to smash.


----------



## derek242 (Dec 20, 2007)

anyone missed this and want this on 2 dvds minus the pro wrestling, pm me


----------



## Coke (Mar 2, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Fedor should just retire and do ***** or something.
> 
> What is the point of these pointless matches against guys who have no chance? Does he really enjoy training for fights that go 2 minutes and he doesn't break a sweat?
> 
> ...


I think there are good HW outside Zuffa who can fight competitively against Fedor. They are just not signed under Zuffa.

Fedor can also cut to 205 this opens him to alot of potential matchs. He should have no problem making 205 with him frame

Strikeforce heavyweight like: Chad Griggs, Shane Del Rosario, Daniel Cormier all should be very competitive against Fedor. A potential match should be against Cormier, since both are legends, Cormier is not MMA legend but is a olympic level wrestler. 

Or Fedor can have rematch with Werdum or Giant Silva, this gives him a chance to revenge his earlier losses.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You do realize that all the good Strikeforce heavyweights are being imported to the UFC right? So Fedor versus Cormier isn't happening anytime soon if at all. Not to mention Cormier needs to beat Barnett first.


----------

